# Some video from dec 2nd



## Little Jon (Nov 3, 2007)

Here is some video from dec 2nd.

This one is 3 of us plowing together, Im the one in the middle.





This is one was me hitting a pile, that I thought was softer than it was. Forgot the loaders made the pile and not a truck plus the ice didnt help me stop any





Last is a good one of me hitting a nice pile and creating an instant blizzard.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

in the second one i could imagine going o crap trying to pull the plow up back away from the pile grab the camera all at one time.


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

which american axel plant is that? Do you do the one on walden? Thanks Nick


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

Sweet Trucks. Do you get to drive the OBS Ford? What Engine 7.3?


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

i love all your PSD's great videos are guys getting hammered up there the lake effect ?


----------



## Little Jon (Nov 3, 2007)

KGRlandscapeing;446230 said:


> in the second one i could imagine going o crap trying to pull the plow up back away from the pile grab the camera all at one time.


It wasnt that bad, most of the time I have no problem trying to back out of the piles even when I bury the front end in snow, The worst one is at American Axel because the lot is so big and there is so much snow that you are pushing that you have to do 35mph to make it to the end, then you must try and lift the plow before you hit the curb, there is absolutely no chance of stopping on that run, you just let the bank stop you, and most of the time I have so much momentum that the truck goes up on the pile and gets stuck momentarily



nms0219;446254 said:


> which american axel plant is that? Do you do the one on walden? Thanks Nick


Thats the one on East Delevin. We have had the contract since they started subbing it out, but this year we only plow it till like Feb, then just fire lanes. It sucks but at the same time we are happy. Big property, lots of money, but we wont miss being on the east side at 2am, that is a treat no-one would like.



Dstosh;446263 said:


> Sweet Trucks. Do you get to drive the OBS Ford? What Engine 7.3?


Sorry, its early and OBS isnt clicking in the head, if you mean the 550 that was in the first and third video then yes, but most of the time plowing Im using the 350 dump, they have me use that because I seem to be able to get the best production out of that truck, most others just have it spinning around in circles trying to push thouse piles. Im not quite sure on the engine, the owner had them rust proofed (they sprey veggie oil on them to prevent rust) and they get caked in greace to where you have to scrub like crazy to find part numbers and crap like that.




mike psd;446282 said:


> i love all your PSD's great videos are guys getting hammered up there the lake effect ?


Well yes and no, the actual city isnt getting hit, but south of the city was getting it pretty good.


----------



## 92XT (Nov 30, 2007)

''its All Fun & Games Until Something Breaks''.
(my Dad 1979)


----------



## BETHELSKIER (Feb 1, 2007)

Awesome videos. Send some of that snow down here to PA:salute:


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

the second vid sounded like you hit something


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

92XT;446453 said:


> ''its All Fun & Games Until Something Breaks''.
> (my Dad 1979)


LOL (my dad 1980). Good video. I like hearing the plowing sounds more then music.


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Great video


----------



## Little Jon (Nov 3, 2007)

92XT;446453 said:


> ''its All Fun & Games Until Something Breaks''.
> (my Dad 1979)


Last year I only broke 2 things, the left & right hydro lines for the wings (separate times)....But, the lines were close to 8 years old and neither broke doing that. One was just lifting it to drive and the other hit a hole in a lot. And like we like to say "cant make money if you dont push things" (me, just now.)



PLOWMAN45;446478 said:


> the second vid sounded like you hit something


Yeah, we have Motorola cb radios in the trucks with our own dedicated line, I keep mine on the seat instead of the holder and the noise was the mic had slid off onto the floor and hit the talk button...Im good for at least one of those a night.


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

I shot the sheriff, but I did not hit the truck next to me...


----------



## Little Jon (Nov 3, 2007)

paponte;446923 said:


> I shot the sheriff, but I did not hit the truck next to me...


Ive had that stupid song stuck in my head since that night.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Somebody was having fun lol


----------

